# lire mini dvd sony



## franckbaeza (30 Décembre 2006)

je possede un imac 24 pouce et je souhaite savoir si il accepte le format dvd en 8 cm.


----------



## Zyrol (30 Décembre 2006)

Comme tous les ordinateurs dot&#233;s d'un "mange-disque" ou "slot-in", les CD/DVD de 8 cm ne doivent surtout pas &#234;tre introduit... sinon peu de chance qu'il ressorte...


----------



## romaing34 (30 Décembre 2006)

La solution étant de copier le mini-dvd sur un dvd+/-R ou RW conventionnel 12cm pour pouvoir le lire sur l'imac 24".


----------



## Zyrol (31 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> La solution étant de copier le mini-dvd sur un dvd+/-R ou RW conventionnel 12cm pour pouvoir le lire sur l'imac 24".



Pas mal comme idée, mais si on a qu'un imac 24", on le trouve ou notre lecteur de galette 12 cm ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (31 Décembre 2006)

Même problème avec un MacBook et un Camescope DVD Sony.

Apparement le plus simple est d'acheter un lecteur DVD externe... :mouais: :mouais: 

Mais n'existe-til pas des adaptateur ???


----------



## Zyrol (31 Décembre 2006)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Même problème avec un MacBook et un Camescope DVD Sony.
> 
> Apparement le plus simple est d'acheter un lecteur DVD externe... :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Mais n'existe-til pas des adaptateur ???



ou de ne pas acheter un cam dvd...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (31 Décembre 2006)

Pour ma part je n'utilise finalement pas iMovie (faute de temps), je ne me sert que du DVDCAM pour la capture et le passage direct sur ma TV...
Les DVD-R 8cm n'étant pas excessivement cher...


----------



## romaing34 (31 Décembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pas mal comme idée, mais si on a qu'un imac 24", on le trouve ou notre lecteur de galette 12 cm ?



Au hasard, chez un ami, au boulot, un voisin... On peut avoir un mac ET une vie sociale, ce n'est pas incompatible    

Ces mini-DVD ce sont ceux que l'on trouve dans les camescopes-DVD ? Y a encore des gens qui ont pas compris que fallait fuir ça comme la peste  ?


----------



## jgar (23 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> Au hasard, chez un ami, au boulot, un voisin... On peut avoir un mac ET une vie sociale, ce n'est pas incompatible
> 
> Ces mini-DVD ce sont ceux que l'on trouve dans les camescopes-DVD ? Y a encore des gens qui ont pas compris que fallait fuir ça comme la peste  ?




Je me pose la même question, j'ai acheté mon mac après le camescope, et je ne vais pas en racheter un nouveau, le mieux étant dans un premier temps de chercher la solution la plus simple. Merci beaucoup pour ton aide et tes remarques très constructives, mais il se trouve qu'on possède ce type de matériel et qu'on ne va pas revenir en arrière sur tes conseils !


----------



## Zyrol (24 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> Au hasard, chez un ami, au boulot, un voisin... On peut avoir un mac ET une vie sociale, ce n'est pas incompatible
> 
> Ces mini-DVD ce sont ceux que l'on trouve dans les camescopes-DVD ? Y a encore des gens qui ont pas compris que fallait fuir ça comme la peste  ?



Mes amis les plus proches sont sous mac... je me vois bien debarquer tous les 4 matins, bonjour, j'emprunte votre graveur et je m'en vais...:rateau: 

bah, le plus simple et de ne pas avoir recours à ce genre de camescope qui en plus ne sont pas si pratique que ça avec ce mini-dvd...


----------



## patricks (24 Janvier 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Mes amis les plus proches sont sous mac... je me vois bien debarquer tous les 4 matins, bonjour, j'emprunte votre graveur et je m'en vais...:rateau:
> 
> bah, le plus simple et de ne pas avoir recours à ce genre de camescope qui en plus ne sont pas si pratique que ça avec ce mini-dvd...



C'est vrai qu'ils ne sont pas terribles (j'en ai un donc ... :love: ) mais bon l'achat avait été fait il y a qlqs années et donc on l'amortit  C'est vrai que si c'était à refaire, je prendrais un DV.  Toutefois afin de pouvoir importer mes films j'ai acheté un graveur dvd externe LaCie qui fonctionne très très bien, connectique fw400 et pas cher non plus.  Seul bémol il est grand


----------



## TiTNiCo (25 Février 2007)

Quoi !!!!!!! Apple n'a pas prévu son lecteur DVD pour les mini DVD? C'est quoi cette histoire? Vous vous foutez de moi? On dit qu'ils sont au top et il ne pensent même pas à ca? Pffffff je suis trop décu, concernant la marque au top niveau retouche de vidéos et d'image. Et désolé, moi j'adore les camescopes à DVD. Je trouve ca beaucoup plus simple !!
La Wii a un lecteur du même type et elle accepte les format classique comme les format mini (jeux de GameCube). Là franchement ca me décoit beaucoup de la part de Mac de ne pas avoir concu un lecteur de la même facon. C'est pas compliqué en plus
UN GROS POINT NEGATIF POUR MOI.....
Mais bon vous connaissez un logiciel pour récupérer les vidéos des mini DVD car sous Windows, il y a Picture Package qui transforme les Vidéo pour les avoir sur le Mac?
Si non, je passe sous Windows pour faire ca...


----------



## MotOwn (25 Février 2007)

Je suis assez d'accord avec toi là-dessus, je suis très surpris en lisant ça, vraiment je trouve ça....assez "bas de gamme" pour apple, heuresement que je suis tombé sur ce topic parce-que je dipose de Cd ou Dvd de ce type....(mais j'ai pas de camescope mini-dvd, faut pas pousser non plus)


----------



## TiTNiCo (26 Février 2007)

Bah moi j'ai failli l'enfoncer à fond dans le lecteur mais voyant qu'il n'était pas avalé, je l'ai enlevé...
Je vais passer tout bonnement par Windows pour importer mes Vidéos via Picture Package et ensuite de Mac les prendre sur le disque partitionné Windows.
Je pensais qu'Apple mettait le meilleur de la technologie dans leur machine, là il se sont bien planté. En plus ces miniDVD existent depuis pas mal d'années, tous les lecteurs sont prévus pour les lire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Quoi !!!!!!! Apple n'a pas prévu son lecteur DVD pour les mini DVD? C'est quoi cette histoire? Vous vous foutez de moi? On dit qu'ils sont au top et il ne pensent même pas à ca? Pffffff je suis trop décu, concernant la marque au top niveau retouche de vidéos et d'image. Et désolé, moi j'adore les camescopes à DVD. Je trouve ca beaucoup plus simple !!
> La Wii a un lecteur du même type et elle accepte les format classique comme les format mini (jeux de GameCube). Là franchement ca me décoit beaucoup de la part de Mac de ne pas avoir concu un lecteur de la même facon. C'est pas compliqué en plus
> UN GROS POINT NEGATIF POUR MOI.....
> Mais bon vous connaissez un logiciel pour récupérer les vidéos des mini DVD car sous Windows, il y a Picture Package qui transforme les Vidéo pour les avoir sur le Mac?
> Si non, je passe sous Windows pour faire ca...





MotOwn a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec toi là-dessus, je suis très surpris en lisant ça, vraiment je trouve ça....assez "bas de gamme" pour apple, heuresement que je suis tombé sur ce topic parce-que je dipose de Cd ou Dvd de ce type....(mais j'ai pas de camescope mini-dvd, faut pas pousser non plus)





TiTNiCo a dit:


> Bah moi j'ai failli l'enfoncer à fond dans le lecteur mais voyant qu'il n'était pas avalé, je l'ai enlevé...
> Je vais passer tout bonnement par Windows pour importer mes Vidéos via Picture Package et ensuite de Mac les prendre sur le disque partitionné Windows.
> Je pensais qu'Apple mettait le meilleur de la technologie dans leur machine, là il se sont bien planté. En plus ces miniDVD existent depuis pas mal d'années, tous les lecteurs sont prévus pour les lire...



Bon, c'est pas fini, la diatribe, là ? Oui, Apple met le meilleur de la technologie, mais on ne peut pas avoir un iMac tout plat avec un lecteur à tiroir, faut s'y faire, le mange disque était la seule solution, et aucun fabricant de mange disque n'offre aujourd'hui de solution à ce problème sans passer par des adaptateurs.

A noter que Mac ou PC, le problème est identique.

Toutefois, bien que ne sachant pas ce qu'ils valent, je sais que de tels adaptateurs existent. Je vous laisse chercher, Google étant votre ami ...


----------

